# EJARI and Dewa question



## desiboy89 (Nov 18, 2013)

Hi,

I've moved into a new flat in Discovery Gardens at the beginning of May(this is when my cheques were cleared). The landlord(building manager) asked me to give him the Ejari and DEWA deposit money and he said he would get both sorted,

When I moved in, the DEWA was already set up so I assumed he had done the registration and have asked him for the DEWA registration slip. He has said he will give it to me but has been evasive on this. It has also been a month and a half since I moved in and I have not received a bill from DEWA which I find surprising.

Regarding EJARI, he says there is some issue with the previous tenant and once thats sorted out, he will give me the contract.

I'm not too bothered about EJARI, but I am realyl curious about DEWA. Who is paying for my DEWA and how do I figure this out?


----------



## desiboy89 (Nov 18, 2013)

Anyone?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

What - in the last 40 minutes ?

Some people have jobs you know.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

are you sure that you have paid money to the correct landlord?
What if the tenancy is under the building manager's name and they are not the landlord? Did you pay in 1 cheque?

Why not register for DEWA bill online if you have the correct premises number?


----------



## desiboy89 (Nov 18, 2013)

rsinner said:


> are you sure that you have paid money to the correct landlord?
> What if the tenancy is under the building manager's name and they are not the landlord? Did you pay in 1 cheque?
> 
> Why not register for DEWA bill online if you have the correct premises number?


Yes, I have paid money to the correct landlord. He has given me the paper tenancy contract(in blue) but not the Ejari contract. I paid in 4 cheques, the first one has been cleared. 

How do I find out my premises number?

Regards,


----------



## desiboy89 (Nov 18, 2013)

twowheelsgood said:


> What - in the last 40 minutes ?
> 
> Some people have jobs you know.


I understand. I'm sorry


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Premises number might be a plate on the front door frame ?


----------



## Dubai here i come! (Aug 7, 2013)

The best would be to check if the DEWA bill is coming in your name... and if it is ..then all is well!


----------



## desiboy89 (Nov 18, 2013)

Just an update- went to the building manager and refused to leave till I had an answer from him.

He said the old tenants had just vacated without cancelling their contract(in effect broken their contract) and so they were cancelling the contract and that's why it was taking so much time to get the Ejari done. The DEWA is currently still on the old tenant's name and the building management is paying the DEWA. Once they pay that off and register my name, they will give me the bill for the month I have been staying there, which is fair,

Thanks a lot for all your help and answers


----------

